# 1941 Autocycle



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2019)

I picked this one up about five years ago. My dad just did the paint for me and I'm working on the rest of it...slowly! V/r Shawn


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice, liking the color choice.
Hammerhead


----------



## 1motime (Dec 9, 2019)

What type of paint did he use?  Looks good!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 9, 2019)

1motime said:


> What type of paint did he use?  Looks good!



Single stage Dupont acrylic enamel. Its what I use on all of my bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Dec 9, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Single stage Dupont acrylic enamel. Its what I use on all of my bikes. V/r Shawn



Centari?  It is great paint.  Very authentic look.  No longer available here unfortunately.  Used it on all my projects for years.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 9, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I picked this one up about five years ago. My dad just did the paint for me and I'm working on the rest of it...slowly! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1104657
> 
> View attachment 1104658



 Your Dad is one mean M/F painter!!! Looks great. Keeps costs down. Have you checked out the price of paint and labour from a "commercial" professional lately? Guess not... Is that your Dad's trade? Nice. I'll send him my stuff from Canada?  Ha!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Nashman said:


> Your Dad is one mean M/F painter!!! Looks great. Keeps costs down. Have you checked out the price of paint and labour from a "commercial" professional lately? Guess not... Is that your Dad's trade? Nice. I'll send him my stuff from Canada?  Ha!!



My dad was an autobody/painter for 50 years. This is who taught me to paint although I've only done it sporadically over the last 40+ years. Not Centari--do they even make it anymore? V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Dec 9, 2019)

Great colors. That reverse on the frame is going to look great. Looks like your dad a wonderful job. You are a lucky man to have in in your corner. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 9, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> My dad was an autobody/painter for 50 years. This is who taught me to paint although I've only done it sporadically over the last 40+ years. Not Centari--do they even make it anymore? V/r Shawn



  Cool...…… I can't see detail in a general long shot, but I assume he's a craftsman and fussy like us old school dudes. I get the feeling you are a bit detail orientated too. Not a bad thing.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 9, 2019)

One of my favorite paint schemes. cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 9, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I picked this one up about five years ago. My dad just did the paint for me and I'm working on the rest of it...slowly! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1104657
> 
> View attachment 1104658



Can he be my dad too! Ha Ha ha

Beautiful!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2019)

Some progress...


----------



## pedalpower17 (Dec 25, 2019)

Beautiful job, dad


----------



## elwood (Dec 26, 2019)

Wow... love the colors... that is going to be a beauty... How cool to have a project that you and your dad can work on... will be a keeper no doubt.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 27, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I picked this one up about five years ago. My dad just did the paint for me and I'm working on the rest of it...slowly! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1104657
> 
> View attachment 1104658



your dad does super nice work ,and I love the colours    from bicycle larry


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 8, 2020)

Any new progress on your autocycle? Curious if you will have white walls or black wall tires?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Going with black walls. I have a set of really nice G3 Airwheels. I’m doing some little stuff. Re-did the guard because I had the tips too vertical. May stripe the fenders this weekend. I’m also doing a Donald Duck so I go back and forth. V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 20, 2020)

Now that the Duck is completed,,,, except the seat . Have  you done any more progress on the Autocycle? 
Dying to see more!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Schwinn lover said:


> Now that the Duck is completed,,,, except the seat . Have  you done any more progress on the Autocycle?
> Dying to see more!




I just finished the Duck Sunday! If this damn day job didn't get in the way I'd be on it today! Hopefully this weekend I'll make some progress. Stay tuned... V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Got my chrome, zinc, and cad back this past week so got after it a little bit today. V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 29, 2020)

Going to add fenders & chainguard soon correct?

That pic will look good in "Fenderless Friday"


----------



## John G04 (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks great, super cool color combo


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Schwinn lover said:


> Going to add fenders & chainguard soon correct?
> 
> That pic will look good in "Fenderless Friday"




Yep I just wanted to make sure the drivetrain was good. I laced in the drum hub this evening and will dial that in tomorrow morning. If the weather heats up a little tomorrow I'll paint the fender braces--yep paint. This is a late '41 bike and had the white painted braces. Once I get them done I'll rivet them to the fenders and should be able to finish it up sometime next week. V/r Shawn


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 29, 2020)

Going to be sweet , keep up the good work !!!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Stayed up last night lacing the Forebrake into my rim and then truing it. I don't know what they paid the person at the factory that laced the low flange hubs but it wasn't enough! What a PITA. Got the guard on today and took it for another check ride--smooth as butter! Worked on the braces today and hopefully will mount the fenders and rack in the next couple of days. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedalpower17 (Mar 4, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Stayed up last night lacing the Forebrake into my rim and then truing it. I don't know what they paid the person at the factory that laced the low flange hubs but it wasn't enough! What a PITA. Got the guard on today and took it for another check ride--smooth as butter! Worked on the braces today and hopefully will mount the fenders and rack in the next couple of days. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1148632



Gorgeous!  Awesome job...with lots of credit to your dad too!


----------



## sarmisluters (Mar 4, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Stayed up last night lacing the Forebrake into my rim and then truing it. I don't know what they paid the person at the factory that laced the low flange hubs but it wasn't enough! What a PITA. Got the guard on today and took it for another check ride--smooth as butter! Worked on the braces today and hopefully will mount the fenders and rack in the next couple of days. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1148632




Yes do your own path! 

Pretty bold to go fenderless !

Awesome ! [emoji41]


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2020)

It’s looking fantastic, Shawn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2020)

I was losing daylight so not the best pics but here it is...

As bought




Now


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 6, 2020)

That looks sweet without the fenders! Nice job!


----------



## Dave K (Mar 6, 2020)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2020)

Stunning!
Congratulations, Shawn.
I’m sure you’re having a love affair with that one.
Talk about a diamond in the rough.
Spectacular transformation.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 7, 2020)

Beautiful bike Shawn - love the detail on the cable clip.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 7, 2020)

Wow what a beauty!  Killer job as always Shawn!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 15, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Stayed up last night lacing the Forebrake into my rim and then truing it. I don't know what they paid the person at the factory that laced the low flange hubs but it wasn't enough! What a PITA. Got the guard on today and took it for another check ride--smooth as butter! Worked on the braces today and hopefully will mount the fenders and rack in the next couple of days. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1148632



Looks awesome with no fenders!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 15, 2020)

Good save of a classic on that one. Beautiful...


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2020)

With corrected braces--cad. Also moved the brake cable and attached with metal strap (not shown in these pics). V/r Shawn


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 17, 2020)

Hola it's a nice looking restoration Schwinn bike and the combo paint is nice!!!


----------

